# Cypripedium montanum



## cnycharles (Jul 18, 2016)

Sent to me by friend James who is hiking the Continental Divide trail with his wife. They are basically professional hikers, been all over the country and world. Work and save, then go hiking again. 

Photographed in the Bob Marshall Wilderness, June 29th. First found one in a dry stream bed and then this clump further on







Never seen them in person yet myself


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2016)

Cool thanks for sharing


----------



## JAB (Jul 18, 2016)

Envy your friends! 
Nice find!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice. I've been watching a lot of YT vids about the CDT and PCT. The CDT would be a cool thing to try - lots of long, high altitude grades. The AT by comparison is a rollercoaster ride! Lots of navigating too since much of the "trail" isn't even established.


----------



## abax (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm very old and very envious. I've done the AT in sections and it's a slog, but a nice one. The term rollercoaster is
exactly right. It's reassuring knowing that Cyps. are
doing well somewhere.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 19, 2016)

Gov Sanford killed hiking the AT for me...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 19, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Gov Sanford killed hiking the AT for me...



Eh? Since when do we allow politicians control our decisions? :rollhappy: Pretty ridiculous story though.

Seriously, the AT is a great hike in many places, but mostly is a very long, arduous woods walk. Lots of fun if taken in one season, but it may very well ruin your career path.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 19, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Gov Sanford killed hiking the AT for me...



Fred g Sanford?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 19, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Fred g Sanford?



Mark
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Sanford_disappearance_and_extramarital_affair


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 19, 2016)

Ah; yet another reason to not watch the news

Hike the trail, who cares about public perception etc. people are more worried about your opinion of them than you are of theirs

I hope someone knows who Fred Sanford is without googling it


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 19, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Ah; yet another reason to not watch the news



What's news? I mean that literally.



> I hope someone knows who Fred Sanford is without googling it



You kidding? "Oh, this is the big one! You hear that, Elizabeth?! I'm coming to join you, honey!"


----------



## abax (Jul 19, 2016)

I think we've wondered off the trail here.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 20, 2016)

abax said:


> I think we've wondered off the trail here.



Definitely off the slipper trail!


----------

